# Friction shifter for Sram i-motion



## blitz356 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,
Has any one used a down tube friction shifter with a Sram i-motion 9 spd internal hub?
Thanks



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Unless the hub has internal indexing, a friction shifter is a bad idea and will probably wreck your hub.


----------



## blitz356 (Feb 3, 2011)

And change the diameter to SIS Deore XT thumb shifter 9 or Dura-Ace 9 down tube to join the indexed hub shifter?:thumbsup:


----------



## blitz356 (Feb 3, 2011)

Another shifter for i-9?:madman:
Venga,answer.


----------



## MacB (May 13, 2011)

I have my shifter on the end of drop bars, was on a Surly Crosscheck and now on a Salsa Vaya and using an FC mini EBB for tension. You can buy an adaptor to fit it to the ends of drops or you can make your own for a couple of $s. You just need a section of flat bar cut to length, a solid plastic coupling joint for joining flexible hose(I got mine from a Carp supplies shop). Bash the coupling in to the section of flat bar, cut slots in the other end and use an exapnsion bolt to fit to the drop bars. 

If you wanted to you could mount a section of 22.2mm flat bar to the down tube boss on the Surly to put the I-9 shifter there. I've seen it done with a Rohloff but it's never appealed to me so I haven't bothered trying that one.

I've not seen any friction shifters in use with an I-9 and am pretty sure you'd be taking a risk of damaging internals.


----------



## blitz356 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, I've seen it too and I didn't like it. Thank u for the information.
Kind regards


----------



## redline09 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have seen an aftermarket bar-end shifter for Alfine internal gear hubs.
Not sure if it's available for SRAM shifters.
It's from a small company in Minnesota, but I can't remember the name.
Will take a look and try to find it...


----------

